# The quietest trainer is....



## merckxman

.....? I need a quiet trainer. New home is open space and my old Blackburn magnetic is not going to cut it. Thanks.


----------



## IBOHUNT

I use a slick tyre on my Kenetic. Seems to be rather quit to me. Perhaps a louder volume on a TV?


----------



## JohnStonebarger

merckxman said:


> .....? I need a quiet trainer. New home is open space and my old Blackburn magnetic is not going to cut it. Thanks.



If you're talking strictly noise from the trainer, 1Up. (Still, a p.i.a. to set up unless you only use one bike on it.) Are you sure the problem isn't vibration from the trainer? If that's the case there are other things you can do... (but a fluid or the 1Up will still be quieter than most mag trainers.)


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Is your wheel perfectly true? Is your tire mounted well? Does your tire have flat spots?

I ask because my KK rock and roll seemed really loud. I trued my wheel.. swapped to my trainer tire.. and made sure the tire was evenly seated. Now it's much quieter. You'll always have a little noise but that comes with the territory.


----------



## Poncharelli

1 Up is very quiet. The tire/trainer interface is louder than their resistance apparatus. (I can't call it a unit).


----------



## Caadmandu

I use a cycleops trek fluid trainer. I can listen to my wife ( I don't talk, too busy slobbering and huffing and puffing) and watching TV is no problem at all. My neighbor had a brand new one in his garage he never used and sold it to me for $50 bucks !! I asked my LBS about it 1st and they said get it and they would send it in for warranty if it ever broke. Now that's service!


----------



## spade2you

After many indoor trainer sessions, I think the quietest is the Cycleops Fluid 2.


----------



## jlandry

spade2you said:


> After many indoor trainer sessions, I think the quietest is the Cycleops Fluid 2.


Agreed on the Cycleops fluid 2.

I think MOST _magnetic_ trainers are noisy.


----------



## shawndoggy

my cycleops fluid 2 is way way quieter than my rollers. Rollers are hella more fun though.


----------



## nshadow

On the 1up, my drive-train is louder than the trainer.


----------



## ajcjr

is it necessary to change the tire to use a trainer or can i use the tire on my specialized allez comp

thanks


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

You can use the tire you already have but trainers wear tires out pretty quickly. What you could do is just mount one of your old tires or you can buy trainer specific tires. I only use my trainer when it's very bad outside so I just never bother with special tires.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST

I find the noise of the industrial quality fan required to provide sufficient cooling drowns out the trainer in any case.


----------



## kini

1up no doubt.


----------



## sabre32sloop

I’d recommend a 1up for quiet operation.


----------



## Uprwstsdr

Another vote for 1Up. Very quiet.


----------



## sneakyracer

I the 1 UP and love it. Its super quiet!

1up Bicycle Trainers


----------



## merckxman

Thanks everyone, ordered the 1UP. Will report back after it arrives and some use....


----------



## Creakyknees

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> I find the noise of the industrial quality fan required to provide sufficient cooling drowns out the trainer in any case.


I believe I have the loudest trainer, a Kurt Kinetic Cyclone. It's so loud that I wear shooting muffs over my earbuds when riding. 

Of course I also have a contractor-grade fan on high speed, so that my entire garage hums and rattles when I exceed about 800 watts, which of course is a typical workout for me.


----------



## merckxman

1UP arrived. Set-up was straightforward, only had to adjust one axle cup so the bike would seat perfectly which was a simple procedure.

Indeed it is very quiet, my wife didn't even know I was trying it out for 1 hour! Great feel.

Beautifully made, nice adjustability, no need for front wheel block.

Thanks everyone for the recommendation as I was not familiar with this unit before.


----------



## PissedOffCil

Good to hear. The noise on the 1Up was great but I had to return it because I was constantly burning through friction pads. I think the longer trainer session (3+ hours) were the cause as 1Up said they never seen anything like it.. I'm now riding a Road Machine and it's alright on the noise level.


----------



## velocanman

Glad the OP found a good unit. I thought I read a review in Bicycling a few years ago on several indoor trainers, including decibel level. Couldn't find it with a Google search, though.

Magnetic are supposedly louder. I've only use fluid resistance units, based on the reviews that they are quieter.

Anyway, I can give a good review for the Performance brand units. Yes, I know it's Performance, but it has worked great for me. I like the progressive one for simplicity. Their adjustable one is also very good and develops a lot of resistance.


----------



## kini

PissedOffCil said:


> Good to hear. The noise on the 1Up was great but I had to return it because I was constantly burning through friction pads. I think the longer trainer session (3+ hours) were the cause as 1Up said they never seen anything like it.. I'm now riding a Road Machine and it's alright on the noise level.


They changed the RU about a year ago to alleviate that problem. I had the BlackBurn version of the original 1up. The pads would indeed heat up and either lose all resistance or lock the unit up. 

It now sits in storage collecting dust.


----------



## merckxman

I emailed 1UP about the pad problems that had been reported and they said that was resolved. 



PissedOffCil said:


> Good to hear. The noise on the 1Up was great but I had to return it because I was constantly burning through friction pads. I think the longer trainer session (3+ hours) were the cause as 1Up said they never seen anything like it.. I'm now riding a Road Machine and it's alright on the noise level.


----------



## Doug B

I've got a cycleops magnetic. It's quiet when going SLOW, but once you get to a cadence and speed that feels good for training... it hits a harmonic and starts to rattle something serious.

I've looked at trying to take it apart, and maybe see if I can balance it...


----------



## Brazos

I just recieved and set up my new 1up a few hours ago. I haven't had a chance to really do much with it yet but can answer the noise question. It makes no noise best I can tell. The only noise I hear is from the drivetrain on my bike. You can hear your drivetrain noise much easier with no wind.


----------



## PissedOffCil

kini said:


> They changed the RU about a year ago to alleviate that problem. I had the BlackBurn version of the original 1up. The pads would indeed heat up and either lose all resistance or lock the unit up.
> 
> It now sits in storage collecting dust.


Really? Maybe they figured it out after I sent mine back under warranty. Good to hear, I would have stayed with 1Up had they fixed the problem earlier although I like the added stability of the Road Machine.


----------



## fitforever

The Cycleops Fluid 2 trainer is very quiet and also a fantastic trainer.


----------

